# Lap dye test....



## LA2015

I was just wondering what makes your doctor refer you for a lap dye test? Iv heard a few women having this but it's never been mentioned in my tests. Iv had ultrasounds, bloods, HSG etc 
Thanks


----------



## alittlenervous

Usually a lap dye test is done to check if any damage or blockage in the fallopian tubes and then if there is they can do further investigations to see why.  They inject dye up and watch on the ultrasound to see if it's free flowing, ie comes out of the tubes after injecting and if it does it will show tubes all healthy and clear.    Very quick and simple test.  My sister had one a couple of months ago as she has endometriosis and she said it was pain free and just like having a smear test and ultrasound at the same time.  Good luck x


----------



## danceintherain

I was referred as part of routine fertility investigations for unexplained infertility, after bloods and transabdominal scan of uterus came back normal. I didn't have any unusual symptoms such as pain, irregular periods etc. No history of STDs. Lap showed one blocked tube. 

My experience was a little different to what the previous poster describes. I first had a HyFoSy, which is a less invasive test to check Fallopian tubes. This is fairly straightforward, tube with dye inserted through cervix, no anaesthetic or downtime needed. Didn't work for me (consultant couldn't insert the tube), so I was sent for a lap and dye. This involved general anaesthetic and tube introduced through an incision in the navel. You can normally go home the same day. More recovery time needed (took me a couple of weeks to recover though I did get an infection from the incision wound). Took a few months for belly button to look normal again!


----------



## LA2015

Ahh right thanks for your replies, my HSG came back as clear which is probably why I don't need that one.


----------



## MandyPandy

danceintherain said:


> I was referred as part of routine fertility investigations for unexplained infertility, after bloods and transabdominal scan of uterus came back normal. I didn't have any unusual symptoms such as pain, irregular periods etc. No history of STDs. Lap showed one blocked tube.
> 
> My experience was a little different to what the previous poster describes. I first had a HyFoSy, which is a less invasive test to check Fallopian tubes. This is fairly straightforward, tube with dye inserted through cervix, no anaesthetic or downtime needed. Didn't work for me (consultant couldn't insert the tube), so I was sent for a lap and dye. This involved general anaesthetic and tube introduced through an incision in the navel. You can normally go home the same day. More recovery time needed (took me a couple of weeks to recover though I did get an infection from the incision wound). Took a few months for belly button to look normal again!


Same re: the operation itself. A lap and dye involves general anaesthetic and keyhole surgery. I had two small incisions - one in my belly button and one in my abdomen. The laparoscopy involves pumping gas into your abdomen to bloat it up so they can look around properly for signs of endo. This leaflet gives a description of it: http://www.bcf.nhs.uk/docs/3385_6069568910.pdf

I wanted to know whether it was worth bothering with IUI. I was able to get my health insurer to cover the cost by saying that I had very painful periods and a possible diagnosis of endometriosis.

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Sbarky15

The previous poster has given you incorrect information a lap and dye test isnt like a smear an ultrasound at all.

A laparascopy is key hole surgery. I had a lap and dye after my HSG indicated one blocked tube. The doctor operated on me to try and unblock the tube which was unsuccessful, so I will probably have another lap to remove the tube completely. Whilst you're under, they sometimes do the dye test to check that the procedure was successful or to get a closer look compared to a HSG. I also had ovarian drilling during my lap and dye, and adhesions removed from my bowel/fallopian tube area.

I had two weeks off work xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Yes a lap and dye is surgery under general anaesthetic. My GP referred me for one to see if I would have any joy with IUI before we went private. Turns out no, and I had a blocked tube removed via laparoscopy a few months later. I had a couple of days off work each time.


----------



## LA2015

Thank you for the information. Hope things go well for you all x


----------



## alittlenervous

Yes sorry my post above was about the dye test on it's own.  The lap is different and done under general with 2 keyhole incisions either side and they investigate if any blocked tubes, endometriosis etc.  It's an investigatory procedure just to see if anything off that might stop you conceiving.


----------



## Fertility star

Hi,
Just wondered how long you had to wait for your lap op? Was told last week I need one and that I would receive a appointment in post so just wondering average wait time?.


----------



## Herts85

The NHS wait time for one is my area was 5 months. I went with the same consultant through my health insurance and said it was due to painful periods/endo. I think it was three weeks wait for that. Mine ended up being fairly complex due to historical surgery so needed an overnight stay but I only took 4 days off work. X


----------

